# 9x20 Spindle Plates



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

I figure I start a thread here on making spindle plates that will accept the chucking fixtures from the 9x20. As mine is a M39 x 4 thread and the threading chart doesn't show this threading setup, I had to do a bit of research..."Thank God for Google". Here's a link that shows the setup for turning the M39x4 threads on the 9x19 (20).http://www.homecnc.info/9x20lathe.htm

More to come..........

Comments are very Welcome.

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 17, 2010)

Good deal Matt! I'll be watching closely, since I need to learn a few things on this subject.
I have not yet threaded in my lathe with a single point cutter. All my threading cutting up to this point has been done with taps and dies.
I would also like to make a threaded spindle nose adapter plate for my chucks.

-MB


----------



## wm460 (Jan 17, 2010)

Great idea Matt, as a proud new owner of a 9 X 20  I'll be watching closely as well.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I've only cut threads once on the lathe, so it will be interesting I'm sure. I seen blogs post and figured that was what I needed to cure the itch I have for the chucks being interchangeable between the lathe and RT. Sorry to go all weird on you guys lastnight, but when I get an idea, I gots to figure it out, or I can't sleep. With this project will be nice for the two new additions to the shop when they get here.  That's why I wanted to know if they both had the same threads, cause I just got the transfer screw kit form LMS. I figured for the $13 I wasn't going to "Richard" around making them. I don't have a torch yet to do the heat treat like you did. Being I was getting the back plates there anyway the shipping wasn't a issue. 

Don't worry I'm out of money now. Spent the Christmas present my folks gave me on them chucks. "Thanks Mom & Dad". Will have to start my engine soon.........just after this one more project. ;D

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new Lathe WM460..................Better post a picture on here of the new Lil feller. What color paint?


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh good, Matt. That solves your spindle thread problem, then!
The interwebs... all kinds of stuff on that thing. 
Nice present from Mom and Dad, too.

MB, I have some spindle related threading projects in the Tools section, if you want to have a look. Not particular to your lathe brand, but threading is threading, the world 'round.

Dean


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

Dean, 

Thanks already learned something from you today. When I was on your thread " no pun intended" your explainion of single point threading, cleared up a bunch of questions I had. I was wondering why there wasn't any engagement numbers for metric threads. I would have been I a real pickle when it came to doing these metric threads.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

Whats your guys input on the material I should be using for these spindle stubs for the RT. Was thinking of using 6061, but was wondering if this is going to be strong enough? Though the stub will be solid, there will still be some measureable forces put upon it during milling operations. The ease of machining 6061 is nice, but would 12L14 be better suited for this application? The prices are very comparable. 

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 17, 2010)

Matt, I would recommend the 12L14 over aluminum. You'll be removing and installing the chucks repeatedly, and will eventually damage the aluminum threads due to the weight of the chucks and their back plates. This can also happen with the 12L14 but is less likely. The spindle on my lathe is heat treated steel for a reason. I had three chucks on and off my lathe today, and as hard as I try the threads get off center pressure during the process.

-MB


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

You may have to get me a lesson on heat treating. I could do that quick a work I geuss the the torch there.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 17, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> You may have to get me a lesson on heat treating. I could do that quick a work I geuss the the torch there.



I have a heat treating furnace, but I would not attempt a big part like that. It would need to be ground on all surfaces to remove the subsequent warpage. Plus a big red hot piece like that can pose some real safety issues during removal from the furnace, and the quenching step.

The transfer screws I made were heated to cherry red with a standard small bottle propane torch, the type thats normally used for plumbing repairs. Real simple and easy with small pieces.

-MB


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

I just read some info on 12L14 and it said its not a good candidate for heat treating anyway. Think I'll use the steel anyway like you said.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 18, 2010)

There's no need to heat treat these items, anyway, Matt. If you're making stub false spindles for things like your RT, they are going to be too short and fat to take any damage from regular use. That m39x4 thread you're going to cut is plenty stout without messing with heat.

If you were making the whole spindle, then maybe yes. It's long and hollow and needs tougher running surfaces. 

Dean


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to be a bit overpowering, but seeing as I am unable to carry out any largish machining operations at this time, I am trying to assist people by showing items that I have already done and might be of help, or things from my personal archives that are related to the topic in question.

I am not saying that my way is the correct way, but it has worked for me, and it just might do so for you. Or it just might light a spark on a way for you to do something. There is always another way to do things if one way doesn't suit yourself.

I tried to give up buying specific metal stock years ago, and even now I only buy the odd bit of stuff that pops up on ebay, and only if I have a specific job for it to do.

For use in our little shops, where most of us are not into major production, if the metal to be used looks to be plenty strong enough, then I personally would use it.

The reason I went for a few of the mods mentioned below was that I had some wierdo bits of metal come into my possession from the scrap yard, hydraulic cylinder rams to name just one. A bit tough to cut, but doable, and if it can take the strain of the work it was originally used on, it will definitely take whatever I can throw at it in my shop. It costs only pennies.

Here are a few links that just might help you in your quest to achieve what I have done over the last year or so.

Spindle nose fitting - http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1993.0


Rotary table mount - http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2002.0


ER 32 collet fitting -  http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2249.0


Chuck fitting -      http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2304.0


And the last one here, which seems to be making the model engineering world hold it's breath.

Swingup threading toolpost - http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2323.0

This little thing, in a much easier and simpler to make guise, has been shown, since I made the prototype, to make single point threading so much easier, especially for the new ones amongst us.

There is only one known problem, if your lathe can't do a chuck reverse, you can't use the system as shown.

I hope that by reading one or two of these articles, it might give you a few ideas on what you want to achieve or ways to achieve it.



Blogs


----------



## wm460 (Jan 19, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new Lathe WM460..................Better post a picture on here of the new Lil feller. What color paint?



White 
See my post in tools, Merry Christmas to Me. 
That is my new baby.


----------

